# Where is your reserve ammo?



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Today I made a nice trade. I gave up 400 rounds of 357 SWC factory reloads from a reasonably reputable company to a gentlemen for 300 rounds of premium 223/5.56mm ammo factory new (PMC). I was most happy with the trade since I got the 357's a month ago in another trade for AR-15 magazines (equivalent of 2 of them for 400 rounds in a 1000 round deal for 5). In essence through horse trading I scored 300 rounds of 223 ammo for 2 magazines. I was well stocked in magazines and I felt I was 300 rounds short of 223 - now were all good.

So where is your reserve. I came home and decided for temporary storage to stick the little 20 round boxes on top of my clay shot 12 gauge 100 round WalMart boxes that are on top of my safe. I pushed the first to the back and CRASH. The little box fell. I heard it "come open" and the rounds scatter a bit - 20 rounds - damn. Moving that safe is a real P.I.T.Butt. Ahh screw it - that's the 20 round last reserve.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I seem to have been stashing 100 rds of .22lr and a few .40SW in the back of a seldom used closet in an old range bag that I dug out last week.

Other than that, <leans in closer to the hidden microphone> I have no ammo stashed. Why would I use up valueable space for that:???:

::EDIT:: In fact, since the horrible camping accident when all my guns fell in the lake (shifts eyes side to side), I don't even need the rounds I found.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Stored in ammo cans same size as our avatar, wrapped in a sealed plastic bag with silica discatant (how ever it's spelled) 700 rounds per can all on stripper clips with a spare spoon in each can.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ammo cans and where they will not find it. never all in one place.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine are in your run of the mill ammo cans close enough if I need them to defend them.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Can't take three steps around here without tripping over an ammo can...


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

a little off topic but yall with Shotguns, what are you keeping in stock for them?


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

whoppo said:


> Can't take three steps around here without tripping over an ammo can...


show off


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Spread out over six locations. I try and have some at the ready wherever I am frequently.

Some in ammo cans, more in Plano field boxes, a lot in bulk still in factory plastic bags inside taped cardboard boxes locked in ammo cabinets, some in BOBs/BOVs, some on shelves and workbenches, and some cached outdoors (under lock and key). Oh, seven - range bags.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

whoppo said:


> Can't take three steps around here without tripping over an ammo can...


That sounds like something my wife would say - sorry, couldn't resist...!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> a little off topic but yall with Shotguns, what are you keeping in stock for them?


Target loads; game loads (turkey, birds/rabbits); buckshot - 2 3/4" 00 8 or 9 pellet, or 3" 00 15 pellet; home defense buckshot; buck & ball home defense loads; and 1 ounce slugs (some rifled).

My 12 gauge is my first line of defense - house gun. Hornady TAP FPD, 70mm. Zombie slayers.


----------



## Karsten (Nov 13, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> a little off topic but yall with Shotguns, what are you keeping in stock for them?


Wesley,

I have a couple 1000 rounds of #4 Buck, #2 Buck, Tru Ball Slugs, some with 6 rounds of #2 plus a 650 grn ball and maybe a 100 rounds of bird shot.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

My ammo is all over the place. I keep quite a bit of it in my home office in an old Rigid tool bag that I had laying around. That makes a pretty good grab and go bag if I decide to head to the gun club. When the new safe gets here tomorrow (god willing) that bag will go in the safe. The majority of my ammo is stored in my workshop along with all my reloading gear. Soon I'll be rebuilding all my work benches and reorganizing my workshop. I had a friend donate 3 utility shelving units for this purpose, I figure at least one of those will go to organizing my ammo.

All of my 12ga ammo is 1 1/8oz trap loads which will work pretty well for small game in a pinch. I have some 00 buckshot set aside for the 20ga but not a lot of it, should probably stock up on some more of that. I have no use for slugs here, that's what I've got rifles for.

-Infidel


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Until I finish my shop and garage my ammo is spread over two states! I have some here at home but most of it is across the border in Oregon.
I really need to get that shop and garage done. I got the framing inspection taken care of today so it is now just a matter of finishing the exterior and then starting on the garage.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I have 4 places for ammo storage. two safes and two other locations in false walls in my house.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Verteidiger said:


> Target loads; game loads (turkey, birds/rabbits); buckshot - 2 3/4" 00 8 or 9 pellet, or 3" 00 15 pellet; home defense buckshot; buck & ball home defense loads; and 1 ounce slugs (some rifled).
> 
> My 12 gauge is my first line of defense - house gun. Hornady TAP FPD, 70mm. Zombie slayers.


 Thats so close to my home defense setup.12g,various game loads,00 buckshot,and slugs for hunting,at home though,there is plenty Critical Defense rounds close by.My first "goto" gun for home invasion/close range hands down.

But to the original question of wheres my ammo? Well...if you find it,that means I have already fired on you,lol.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

I bought a cheap WalMart poly tool box for $15.00 and filled it with couple thousand rounds of ammo. It sits off the concrete on a couple of 2x4's in the garage under a lot of old junk. Easy to get at, but difficult to spot...


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine is packed in/on stripper clips and bandoliers, and repacked in USGI ammo cans. Currently stored in a few places. Numbers are over 500 per caliber, and less than 1,000,000 total. ;-)


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

you're not a real prepper till you can stash a brick of .22 INSIDE you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When the wife found out how much I had she made me move it out to my barn. I've got a couple hundred assorted rounds in the house, just ready ammo. I have talked to both county firemen and the local volunteer firemen and they said that SOP is if there's a house fire and a few rounds cook off, no big deal. If there's a bunch of ammo cooking off they back off and let the structure burn. I'm pretty sure homeowners insurance would have a problem paying off in that situation.
Before anyone goes storing 10,000 rounds in their bedroom closet, it might be prudent to check with your local fire department and see what their policy is.
Just a thought.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Not telling.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

3 places


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> When the wife found out how much I had she made me move it out to my barn. I've got a couple hundred assorted rounds in the house, just ready ammo. I have talked to both county firemen and the local volunteer firemen and they said that SOP is if there's a house fire and a few rounds cook off, no big deal. If there's a bunch of ammo cooking off they back off and let the structure burn. I'm pretty sure homeowners insurance would have a problem paying off in that situation.
> Before anyone goes storing 10,000 rounds in their bedroom closet, it might be prudent to check with your local fire department and see what their policy is.
> Just a thought.


Being on two volunteer fire departments my self, both have the same policy. A few rounds, we don't worry with. If a bunch start going off, we fall back and take cover behind the trucks till they stop.

As for the original question, I keep my ammo in ammo cans, locked in a closet, on the opposite side of my home from my safe (I do keep a small amount near the guns). I have a discrete marking system, that only my fellow fire fighters know about, showing locations on my exterior walls where my safe, and ammo storage are. If my home ever becomes involved in fire to the point of facing total destruction, the safe, and ammo can be located and removed from outside with a ventilation saw.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Well ever since the boating accident and the ammo loss I have had to change directions . I now collect precious metal for my 401k specializing in Lead .... oh and brass ......can't wait to retire ....


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Ecclesiastes 11:2

New International Version (NIV)

2 Invest in seven ventures, yes, in eight;
you do not know what disaster may come upon the land.


----------

